# Younger members meet up at donny?



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

hey guys

well i know the next donny show is a while away yet but an idea has come to mind.

i often see threads and posts of people meeting up in bars near the donny show, showing off there animals that they've bought and just general chit chat. 

so i was thinking is there anywhere near the show that the younger members, 18 and unders could meet up and show off there animals.

please leave feedback on if you think it will be a good idea or a bad idea.
and of course locations to meet up thats child friendly near to donny dome.

thanks for reading guys.

callum.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds like a really good idea.....


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> sounds like a really good idea.....


 
thanks connor


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

any idea's anyone?


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

sounds like a good idea, i would but i got one thing stopping me...
















i cant get to donny!


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> sounds like a good idea, i would but i got one thing stopping me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whys that matt


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

any idea's?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

erm...
how about by the creche if they have one like at kempton ??


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> erm...
> how about by the creche if they have one like at kempton ??


il see if i can get a google map view of near by the dome

and how old are you ? : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm 15 mate 
you ??


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> i'm 15 mate
> you ??


14 

will be 15 by junes donny though 

so if there was a younger members meet up, would you attend?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah proberly 
it's nice to meet people my age that keep rep's 
most adult's seem to see my age and think he's just a kid what does he know 
it annoys me as i've been keeping them 10 year's in febuary
but yeah i'll sit and chat while my dad has a look about 
Ty


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> yeah proberly
> it's nice to meet people my age that keep rep's
> most adult's seem to see my age and think he's just a kid what does he know
> it annoys me as i've been keeping them 10 year's in febuary
> ...


totally agree

you gonna buy anything ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

erm proberey not.
as i've just brought myself a giant devil's flower mantis 
a new carpet python and a breeding pair of irian jaya's today :2thumb:
you?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> erm proberey not.
> as i've just brought myself a giant devil's flower mantis
> a new carpet python and a breeding pair of irian jaya's today :2thumb:
> you?


 
yea a few leo's and MAYBE an ackie if the price is right


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

cool i like akie's try asking monitor mad if he has any 
i know he breeds monitors 
your mates with leopard gecko mad aren't you?

Ty


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> cool i like akie's try asking monitor mad if he has any
> i know he breeds monitors
> your mates with leopard gecko mad aren't you?
> 
> Ty


 
il ask him when i get a bit of time

and yep why?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

i saw a thread and you were sticking up for him 
i thought a remebered you profile name 
he does breed some nice leo's


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> i saw a thread and you were sticking up for him
> i thought a remebered you profile name
> he does breed some nice leo's


yup hes an oright guy aswell once you get talking to him


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

do you know when donny's on ?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> do you know when donny's on ?


the date's have not been released yet...
i cant wait though its the first show il have gone to


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

26th june 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
joking thats just a random date to excite you


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> 26th june
> .
> .
> .
> ...


connor that was mean


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

prolly no use at all but theres a mc ds next to the dome :whistling2:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

andyngina said:


> prolly no use at all but theres a mc ds next to the dome :whistling2:


seriously ? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callumcook said:


> seriously ? :mf_dribble:


mate Mc D's is grim


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> mate Mc D's is grim


dude whats wrong with you ?!
your mum must be the best cook ever if you dont like maccy d's


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

my mum's a good cook 
but i've never been into Mc D's i would rather not eat to be honest lol 
the meat if you can call it that is grey and luke warm the chips are ok but only if there just out of the fryer so there red hot


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> my mum's a good cook
> but i've never been into Mc D's i would rather not eat to be honest lol
> the meat if you can call it that is grey and luke warm the chips are ok but only if there just out of the fryer so there red hot


your sounding like a food specialist now :gasp:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:lol2:
believe me i'm not i just can't stand Maccy D's
give me a kebeb or KFC and i'll eat it 
but not a big mac


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> believe me i'm not i just can't stand Maccy D's
> give me a kebeb or KFC and i'll eat it
> but not a big mac


KFC?
dude now way they give you rats in the chicken

i hate to think what the chicken popcorn is


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callumcook said:


> KFC?
> dude now way they give you rats in the chicken
> 
> i hate to think what the chicken popcorn is


ergh thanks now that's some thing else i won't be eating agian :lol2:


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

better than nowere ? you aint gota eat ill have yours :mf_dribble:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

andyngina said:


> better than nowere ? you aint gota eat ill have yours :mf_dribble:


how old are you?


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

a lot older than you am guessing if your mums still doing your cooking mate ? lol im 45 mate :gasp:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

andyngina said:


> a lot older than you am guessing if your mums still doing your cooking mate ? lol im 45 mate :gasp:


looks like your not part of our meeting then lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

andyngina said:


> better than nowere ? you aint gota eat ill have yours :mf_dribble:


we wern't slating your idea 
it's me being fussy :lol2:
we should kick the adult's out of the bar :beer8:


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

wasnt you after sugestions as were to meet ? its the only one you got yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

andyngina said:


> wasnt you after sugestions as were to meet ? its the only one you got yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ino and i thank you for that :notworthy:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> we wern't slating your idea
> it's me being fussy :lol2:
> we should kick the adult's out of the bar :beer8:


 
good idea :lol2:


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

callumcook said:


> good idea :lol2:


lol calm down kids :Na_Na_Na_Na: just realised theres also a kfc as well for those that dont like mc ds : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

andyngina said:


> lol calm down kids :Na_Na_Na_Na: just realised theres also a kfc as well for those that dont like mc ds : victory:





callumcook said:


> KFC?
> dude now way they give you rats in the chicken
> 
> i hate to think what the chicken popcorn is


:lol2:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:


lol any burger kings?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

lol we agree on something


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> lol we agree on something


 
yup haha


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

fk some peeps are hard to please :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

andyngina said:


> fk some peeps are hard to please :lol2:


no just awkward :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> no just awkward :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yup lol


----------

